# I just drank a blueberry muffin



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I've always been a tad skeptical of tasting notes like blueberry as I've always struggled to find them.

But on receiving the Rwandan from Black Cat as a mystery SO (so pleased) it had tasting notes of blueberry and actually smelled of blueberry!

So I thought I'd give it a try in a small FW this morning, it was incredible, I actually drank a blueberry muffin!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Espresso or pour over?

Ignore, you said it was a flat white.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've found recently the aroma coming off a shot seems a reliable indicator of extraction, which is strangely not spoken about despite aroma contributing largely to the tasting experience. People talk more about how the puck, flow and crema looks than the way the shot smells, probably because the latter is very difficult to communicate. Unless I'm experimenting I don't really get bad shots but those that have been I've been able to identify by "off" smells like woods, charcoal, musty, in shots lasting 50 seconds or more with low flow rates. Any sour or dull, weak shots I've had have lacked any complexity in the aroma or at extremes have smelled like straw, grass, or even fermenting dough (something I used to notice a lot with shots on the Pavoni as a beginner). I've found the very best shots give off some aromas you'd expect from the tasting notes, but mainly just smell sweet without the bad stuff I've listed above, even if that sweetness doesn't translate directly when you taste it.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> I've found recently the aroma coming off a shot seems a reliable indicator of extraction, which is strangely not spoken about despite aroma contributing largely to the tasting experience. People talk more about how the puck, flow and crema looks than the way the shot smells, probably because the latter is very difficult to communicate. Unless I'm experimenting I don't really get bad shots but those that have been I've been able to identify by "off" smells like woods, charcoal, musty, in shots lasting 50 seconds or more with low flow rates. Any sour or dull, weak shots I've had have lacked any complexity in the aroma or at extremes have smelled like straw, grass, or even fermenting dough (something I used to notice a lot with shots on the Pavoni as a beginner). I've found the very best shots give off some aromas you'd expect from the tasting notes, but mainly just smell sweet without the bad stuff I've listed above, even if that sweetness doesn't translate directly when you taste it.


 Interesting, I've found similar and especially so with the beans themselves. 
Roasting at home as you know you can have good and bad batches, Plus ones which need more resting.
I often open the bag every few days for a good sniff and taste one bean.
I find that light roasts that are not rested enough have those vegetal grass aromas, then develop into more biscuits. 
Then dark roasts have roasty burned aroma and develop into bittersweet dark chocolates.

Good espresso and coffee should smell as inviting, if not more so, than it tastes


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> I've found recently the aroma coming off a shot seems a reliable indicator of extraction, which is strangely not spoken about despite aroma contributing largely to the tasting experience.


 I generally find this as well, particularly with under-extracted shots which often possess a nauseatingly sour aroma akin to their taste! On the other hand the Square Mile I am currently drinking smells and tastes exactly like a Yorkie Raisin and Biscuit chocolate bar.. delicious!!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't know if I can quite tell when a shot is right by the smell, but I can certainly smell when it's wrong. Blueberry muffin a very good way of describing how many natural Rwandan and Ethiopian coffees sit with milk, one of my favourite things in coffee.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

gm031193 said:


> I generally find this as well, particularly with under-extracted shots which often possess a nauseatingly sour aroma akin to their taste! On the other hand the Square Mile I am currently drinking smells and tastes exactly like a Yorkie Raisin and Biscuit chocolate bar.. delicious!!


 Is that the San Andrés/El Salvador? Like the sound of that....but not the price!  Sounds right up my street though.


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

ooglewoogle said:


> Is that the San Andrés/El Salvador? Like the sound of that....but not the price!  Sounds right up my street though.


 Yes it is that one. It is a bit on the expensive side, but when you remember it is for 350g rather than the standard 250g it works out around the same value as buying a 250g bag for £10.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Just ordered some - hopefully mine will taste like blueberry muffins 😄😋


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

@TomHughes have you tried it as a pour over? Interested to hear if you get any blueberry without milk.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Rapid said:


> @TomHughes have you tried it as a pour over? Interested to hear if you get any blueberry without milk.


 Based on the smell I reckon you will definitely get it. 
I don't really like pour over and my hand grinder has been stuck at my closed office for months so I won't be trying this way!


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

A good Ethiopian coffee with blueberry aromas is one of the coffee world's great delights.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

winterlight said:


> A good Ethiopian coffee with blueberry aromas is one of the coffee world's great delights.


Methods Guji Highland is a prime example. My girlfriend was thoroughly dissapointed to be served a cup of blueberry when she ordered a coffee..... I on the other hand ordered it 3 ways (espresso, v60, awropress) and then a bag to try and replicate each one

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok so I've smashed through my 250g bag and I'm kicking myself for not going for the 1KG. This is the first coffee I've had that actually smelt and tasted like the notes on the bag. I've now got a bag of red brick from Square Mile to go through, but just this morning ordered a 1KG bag of this that should be nicely rested for when the red brick is finished. Can't wait already... Possibly the nicest coffee I've had!

Thank you @TomHughes!


----------



## Ljeezy (Jul 6, 2020)

Is this the Rwand- Kinini Peaberry? if so I've just received a bag can't wait to try it out!


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

gm031193 said:


> I generally find this as well, particularly with under-extracted shots which often possess a nauseatingly sour aroma akin to their taste! On the other hand the Square Mile I am currently drinking smells and tastes exactly like a Yorkie Raisin and Biscuit chocolate bar.. delicious!!


 i have no need for beans right now but I have to order the square mile san andres after reading this, I LOVE yorkie raisin and biscuit but being a type 1 diabetic I cant have one as often as id like haha


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

Ljeezy said:


> Is this the Rwand- Kinini Peaberry? if so I've just received a bag can't wait to try it out!


 You're in for a treat. Definitely a contender for my favourite bean of the year.


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> I've always been a tad skeptical of tasting notes like blueberry as I've always struggled to find them.
> 
> But on receiving the Rwandan from Black Cat as a mystery SO (so pleased) it had tasting notes of blueberry and actually smelled of blueberry!
> 
> So I thought I'd give it a try in a small FW this morning, it was incredible, I actually drank a blueberry muffin!


 sounds good, was it the - rwanda - Kinini Peaberry ?


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

JamesMac said:


> i have no need for beans right now but I have to order the square mile san andres after reading this, I LOVE yorkie raisin and biscuit but being a type 1 diabetic I cant have one as often as id like haha


 Do it! Let me know how you find it.. plenty of T1 diabetics in my family (although I seem to have avoided the gene), I tend to avoid Yorkies now because I can feel them destroying my teeth as soon as I bite into them!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

JamesMac said:


> sounds good, was it the - rwanda - Kinini Peaberry ?


 Yes, best coffee I've ever had!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words folks.

Not a busting lot of this one left now sadly. I will be cupping next years harvest again for sure, fingers crossed it delivers again!

David


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks for all the kind words folks.
> 
> Not a busting lot of this one left now sadly. I will be cupping next years harvest again for sure, fingers crossed it delivers again!
> 
> David


 David, is that bean the one that's in your espresso V1 blend? The 30% Rwandan?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> David, is that bean the one that's in your espresso V1 blend? The 30% Rwandan?


 No that is a washed Rwanda. Very nice but not quite the same level of fruit as this one.

I am working on V2 of that blend at the moment. Going for a fruit and nut vibe.


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yes, best coffee I've ever had!


 On the back of that fine praise/recommendation, enjoying every coffee from Black Cat and having a soft spot for all things Rwanda having lived there for a couple of years (I drink more and better Rwandan coffee now I'm back as it's all exported there), I've just ordered some! Thanks!


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yes, best coffee I've ever had!


 Thanks, im commiting tomorrow morning. Love a flat white and this could really top it off


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

gm031193 said:


> Do it! Let me know how you find it.. plenty of T1 diabetics in my family (although I seem to have avoided the gene), I tend to avoid Yorkies now because I can feel them destroying my teeth as soon as I bite into them!


 Biting the bullet on a kg as in worried ill maybe waste half a smaller bag trying to dial it in. Ill defo let you know how I go, any tips on extraction time and temp for this particular bean ?


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

JamesMac said:


> Biting the bullet on a kg as in worried ill maybe waste half a smaller bag trying to dial it in. Ill defo let you know how I go, any tips on extraction time and temp for this particular bean ?


 I was doing 18.5g to 40 in 30 secs with an 18g VST. I think the official square mile is 19g to 40 in 30 secs with 20g VST but I don't have a 20g basket


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

Just had my first try if this, needs dialing in as I hit 1:1 in 35second (20g in, 25g out with a long pre-infusion on the maraX) but damn was it sweet and fruity even there. The aroma of Blueberry was lovely!


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

Ordered some last night in the basis of this thread.... love a blueberry muffin!
Not had a bad coffee from Black Cat yet... no pressure 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

No more left. Man I wish I hadn't said anything! Was about to order some more!


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks for all the kind words folks.
> 
> Not a busting lot of this one left now sadly. I will be cupping next years harvest again for sure, fingers crossed it delivers again!
> 
> David


 went to order 1 KG last night and couldn't find my credit card, went to order this morning and its gooooooone. tell me you have a secret KG somewhere that you will sell me ? haha


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

JamesMac said:


> went to order 1 KG last night and couldn't find my credit card, went to order this morning and its gooooooone. tell me you have a secret KG somewhere that you will sell me ? haha


 The cupboard is bare I am afraid. The Rwanda was a bit of a slow burner but over the last six weeks or so people really went crazy for it.

I can absolutely recommend the Las Margaritas Yellow Bourbon if you like a fruity cup.


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

Just filled a hopper with some of this it does make a lovely espresso, many thanks BlackCatCoffee whatever you were doing when you roasted these on 29/7 obviously worked.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Actually I placed an order from BlackCatCoffee on Sunday for 2 kg of their espresso blends but it seems they didn t ship out yet, I sent them an email yesterday asking for an update but no reply yet. I m running out of coffee 🤦


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Dorian said:


> Actually I placed an order from BlackCatCoffee on Sunday for 2 kg of their espresso blends but it seems they didn t ship out yet, I sent them an email yesterday asking for an update but no reply yet. I m running out of coffee 🤦


 I think like many, there are specific roasting days. I ordered last Thursday but it wasn't shipped until Monday. Hopefully it'll come today/tomorrow


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Actually I placed an order from BlackCatCoffee on Sunday for 2 kg of their espresso blends but it seems they didn t ship out yet, I sent them an email yesterday asking for an update but no reply yet. I m running out of coffee 🤦


 Just got an email from them, there was just a small issue with the courier, everything resolved


----------

